
Ask HN: How should I design the filters for this car search product? - amadk
Hey everyone, I&#x27;m trying to redesign the filters on this page: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.zaksper.com&#x2F;used-cars&#x2F;uae<p>Quick background: We just recently launched, we&#x27;re focused on the UAE market for now, we have very few users and we plan on adding more categories after a few months, like property, electronics, clothes, etc.<p>My options are to put the filters on the left side of the posts as shown here:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cars.com&#x2F;for-sale&#x2F;searchresults.action&#x2F;?mkId=20001&amp;prMx=125000&amp;rd=20&amp;searchSource=QUICK_FORM&amp;zc=60606<p>Or to put them under the the top bar like Airbnb: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.airbnb.ae&#x2F;s&#x2F;Tokyo--Japan&#x2F;homes?refinement_paths%5B%5D=%2Fhomes&amp;query=Tokyo%2C%20Japan&amp;adults=0&amp;children=0&amp;infants=0&amp;guests=0&amp;place_id=ChIJ51cu8IcbXWARiRtXIothAS4&amp;click_referer=t%3ASEE_ALL%7Csid%3Ae69cf9d5-32b9-4eb4-bd61-a9de874edc65%7Cst%3AMAGAZINE_HOMES&amp;title_type=MAGAZINE_HOMES&amp;search_type=UNKNOWN&amp;allow_override%5B%5D=&amp;map_toggle=false&amp;s_tag=4VVKdpT1<p>- Which design for the filters do you think is better? 
- Is there some other design besides the above options, that you believe would be better for the filters?
- Besides the filters, what else do you recommend that we improve?<p>Any feedback would be appreciated.
======
duiker101
Personally, I find Airbnb's filters a bit annoying, clunky and also they are
very location focused. I think the cars.com style is better for what you are
trying to achieve.

